# 2014 Jetta 1.8T fuel requirements



## gargle (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, first time volkswagen owner. Just picked up the SE with the 1.8L turbo engine. The sticker on the fuel tank says regular 87. Some websites say premium, the sales man told me mid-grade or higher. So I'm not exactly which to use now. Will I run into performance issues running 87 in the car? The salesman told me that the dealer mechanics say that premium should be used in all turbo engines. There is a pretty significant price difference (more than 5%) right now between regular and premium (nearly 40 cents or more). 

What's everyone elses thoughts? I'm assuming regular will be ok since it's on the fuel cap as well as on the 2014 VW jetta website in the technical section. Thanks


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

The engine will be fine with anything between 85-87 and 95 - it simply retards timing with the lower octane. However, you will get better performance and likely better mileage (especially if you get on it a little, at times) with higher octane. Even in my normally-aspirated Passat I see 5% better or more mileage when using 91 vs. 87 (which, here, is only 15 cents or ~3.5% apart).

Unless you are truly short on money, I'd go with at least 91. You can test it out yourself, but it will take several tanks of very similar driving and the paper&pencil method to find out, since it's only a small difference.

VW advertizes 87 is good enough because people in the US are afraid premium gas will cost them a fortune (which it does not).


----------



## Gregv (Aug 9, 2013)

What he said 

Driven the same way, you will get better mileage and lower emissions with higher octane. Enough to offset the extra cost in most cases. PLUS you get all the benefits of using a higher grade fuel such as more power when you want it, typically cleaner burning and with better additives. Over the life of the car you're you'll likely save even more due to a healthier engine.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

You will do your engine a favor by running premium or plus. It will run happier and return better mpg's. Most people don't understand that while it costs more, it's better quality and returns better fuel economy. Any engine with a turbo, I would never run 87 in. Yes the computers will change the timing so it won't necessarily affect durability of your turbo, but you lose power and I've heard it can lead to premature turbo failure(don't hold me to this, just what I heard).
If you're still not sure, pay attention to how much you get out of a tank of regular. Then run a tank of premium and pay attention to difference in performance and mpg.
My buddy has a Volvo s40, and he's always ran regular. The car does not perform well at all and doesn't return very good mpg's. I suggested he run premium due to his turbo, he tried a tank and noticed a big difference in performance+mpg.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

87 /thread

The car is tuned for 87 gas and the timing does not get retarded when using it or will increase if you use 91.

the 2.0T _which 91 is recommended_ will have the timing retarded when using 87.


----------



## gargle (Sep 26, 2013)

I just received a response from VW. He sent me 2, this is the first one:


> Dear Victor,
> 
> Thank you for your question regarding the proper fuel for your 2014 Jetta with the 1.8T engine!
> 
> ...


The second response:


> Dear Victor,
> 
> Thank you again for contacting the Volkswagen Information Center!
> 
> ...


I'll probably play with both to see what happens. But I am definitely concerned about any premature failures. I wanna keep this car for as long as possible with minimal repairs.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

gargle said:


> I just received a response from VW. He sent me 2, this is the first one:
> 
> 
> The second response:
> ...


what does the filler cap say?


----------



## gargle (Sep 26, 2013)

87


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gargle said:


> .....But I am definitely concerned about any premature failures. I wanna keep this car for as long as possible with minimal repairs.


Please explain for me how an engine with knock sensors will risk "premature failures" when using a quality 87 regular.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

gargle said:


> I just received a response from VW. He sent me 2, this is the first one:
> 
> 
> The second response:
> ...


If you're concerned, just run premium. You WILL get better fuel economy to make up for the extra cost. It really isn't huge though, on average maybe $5 more.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

DasCC said:


> 87 /thread
> 
> The car is tuned for 87 gas and the timing does not get retarded when using it or will increase if you use 91.


No car is just tuned for a single octane value. Knock sensors have improved a lot, and the engines are able to change the timing both ways over a wide range. Especially a turbocharged engine benefits greatly from higher octane gasoline, because it safely allows for more boost.


----------



## Gregv (Aug 9, 2013)

gargle said:


> I just received a response from VW. He sent me 2, this is the first one:
> 
> 
> The second response:
> ...


I think it's very cool that he actually dug deeper after answering you and then corrected himself. Most manufacturers wouldn't even have replied.

That said, While 87 would be nominal and incur no additional wear or penalty (i think you'd still see some long term difference though), I don't see why they would now tell the engines NOT to leverage the additional octane like they always did before. Only trying will tell.


----------



## too_slow (May 10, 2006)

To be fair, the early B5 Passat 1.8T says 87 is fine too, and see where that has gone for a lot of ppl?


----------



## SinnerGTI (Jan 22, 2005)

Yesterday I was talking with a VW rep that I trust (he doens't b/s me, as he knows I was a mechanic), and he told me that the new 1.8T really does run on 87.

This turbo is geared towards economy, not performance. Hence, being built to run on 87.

(Now I must think hard: 1.8T/87 or 2.0TDI?)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SinnerGTI;83225813.....and he told me that the new 1.8T really does run on 87...[/QUOTE said:


> Any modern engine with knock sensors can do this as well. Not new.


----------

